# Meggie Peg



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

It would have been Megs 15 birthday today i lost her 3 weeks before her 13th Birthday.
I still miss her very much and her funny little ways i know she has plenty of friends at the bridge but i wish she could have been here with me to celebrate her birthday.
I will love you for ever Meg you will always be in my heart.

Love

Maggie


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

She was a beautiful girl, who knew how much you loved her; hugs


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thinking of you today Maggie as we wish Happy Birthday to Meg. Hope she is having a great party too with Sadie, my Meg and all her pals.

_As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played, 
I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade. 
I saw a wondrous image then of a place that's trouble-free 
Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity. 

I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, and on the other side 
Were meadows rich and beautiful -- lush and green and wide! 
And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see 
Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be! 
My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new 
And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do. 

I needed to reach out to you, to tell you I'm alright 
That this place is truly wonderful, then a bright Glow pierced the night. 
'Twas the Glow of many Candles shining bright and strong and bold 
And I knew then that it held your love in its brilliant shades of gold. 

For although we may not be together in the way we used to be, 
We are still connected by a cord no eye can see. 
So whenever you need to find me, we're never far apart 
If you look beyond the Rainbow and listen with your heart._


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

me n Tom will be thinking of you too Maggie, Meg was beautiful girl. you have an OSH later and toast the wonderful life you had together.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Love the xmas stocking pic. I will be thinking of you today.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Meg - They are lovely pics Maggie and I know how tough today will be. As Dave says raise a glass or two in Meg's memory and for the wonderful life she had with you and Ray.

WE MAY NOT BE TOGETHER
IN THE WAY WE USED TO BE
BUT WE ARE STILL CONNECTED
BY A CORD NO EYE CAN SEE

IF EVER YOU NEED TO FIND ME
WE ARE NEVER FAR APART
JUST LOOK BEYOND THE RAINBOW 
AND FIND ME IN YOUR HEART

Run free, play hard with your friends and sleep softly Meg


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for your kind thoughts.

I will never really know how Megs old owners could part with her but they knew she would have a better life with us and Sadie so it was there loss and my gain to have had such a special dog in my life.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Meg, and hugs for you Maggie on this difficult day


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGEL MEG....I know you are watching over Mom and sending her Angel kisses from the Bridge. Maggie I hope you aren't too sad today and are able to find joy in your Meggie Memories. Hugs.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Maggie - Thinking of you and your sweet Meggie today (will give mine an extra kiss for you). Sending you all good thoughts.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Maggie - Thinking of you and your sweet Meggie today (will give mine an extra kiss for you). Sending you all good thoughts.


 
Thanks Cindy that Meggie of yours deserves an extra kiss


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

maggie1951 said:


> Thanks for your kind thoughts.
> 
> I will never really know how Megs old owners could part with her but they knew she would have a better life with us and Sadie so it was there loss and my gain to have had such a special dog in my life.


 

I have to agree. Bear was a rescue. I don't know how anyone could have parted with him. I'm glad Meg found your family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am thinking of you on this sad day. Hopefully the memories you have help the pain hurt alittle less. That picture of her with the Christmas stocking is just a sweet picture. Like you said her old owner's loss was your gain. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaaw, she was so beautiful. Hugs to you all, she was well loved and sorely missed.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

What a sweet looking girl. I can see that she lives on in your heart. So we join you in wishing her a happy birthday.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I am thinking of you on this sad day. Hopefully the memories you have help the pain hurt alittle less. That picture of her with the Christmas stocking is just a sweet picture. Like you said her old owner's loss was your gain. ((((HUGS))))


Thanks Carol i still have plenty of tears but do have lots more smiles thinking of her and i just love looking and hers and Sadies photo's
Meg in her younger days with Sadie.
Meg is on the right she was a mucky pup.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thi anniversaries ar rough. My Buck would have been 14 next month. I know all to well how you ae feeling.


----------

